# Replacing System Raid1 Disks SBS 2008



## Jessiedog (Nov 3, 2013)

I look after a 2008 SBS server.
It currently has a 500gb Raid 1 array, which stores operating system and application data on two partitions and another 1tb raid 1 drive which holds User data.

I am trying to replace the system array with a 1tb array. (Without success.) 

The computer uses an onboard raid controller which requires that a driver disk is loaded during boot via the install disk.

I have tried backing up the system and then removing the 500gb array, creating a new 1tb raid 1 array and restoring the backup using either SBS backup or Retrospect backup for SBS.

Either way, the machine refuse to boot from the new 1tb array.

I did a test restore on a SBS 2011 machine which worked, however the system drive was already on a 1tb array. Not sure whether the increased disk size is causing the issue on the 2008 machine.

Another strange thing that happens, is when I attempt to go to repair mode via the 2008 install disk, it brings up an error message that I am using the wrong disk. SBS is 64bit only and the install disk is the one I used to originally build the system??

Any ideas???


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I am fairly certain that SBS Backups can only restore to the same size partitions. I have no clue about Retrospect. This is what I would do. But the 500GB array back in. Replace one of the disks with a 1TB disk and rebuild the array. Then do the same with the other. You will still have a 500GB array but then you should be able to re-size the partition from within Windows.


----------



## Jessiedog (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, that was the first thing I tried. When the array is rebuilt, the drive becomes a 500gb raid 1 array with 500gb unused. You cannot extend the partition because the size of the logical drive is 500gb. The only way to extend it to 1gb is to recreate the array from scratch. 

I think the problem that I have to overcome is the boot record. I have had partial success by loading a "Dummy" operating system and then restoring via retrospect, but omitting the Boot folder. The "Dummy" boot folder is configured for a 1tb partition, the one on the backup is for the 500gb partition.

I also utilised the bootrec command at some point during my many attempts with limited success.
The sticking point was a blue screen:-
PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED Blue Screen STOP: 06B 
I googled this. The fix was to delete a file in windows\system32\code integrity.
Did that and got the same blue screen.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

There are third party utilities that can resize the partition, even on a RAID. Check Paragon.


----------



## Jessiedog (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a look at paragon. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think it will only increase partition size of an existing logical drive, but not increase the size of the logical drive. The raid controller is on the motherboard. I'm fairly sure it won't let you increase the size.

I googled and the link below explains in a nut shell of where I am now.

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Storage/Misc/Q_26609371.html


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check this out. Basically created another logical disk with the available space after the rebuild and then you should be able to use Windows to re-size the partition

http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/919-expand-a-raid-volume


----------



## Jessiedog (Nov 3, 2013)

That procedure doesn't cover raid 1 scenareos. I might look at going to RAID10, although I would have a port shortage issue. 
The motherboard has 8 ports. 4 are used for the 2 x raid 1 arrays, 2 are used for a pair of backup disks and one other for the DVD drive. 1 spare.
Not keen on raid 10 though, because it is a mirrored raid 0 array. I feel that things are a little simpler when all of the data is on one disk if things go really pear shaped.
The controller will let you convert to raid 5 or 10 or raid 0 from RAID 1. 
Not interested in raid 5. Too slow.
Obviously not interested in raid 0 for data security reasons.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The RAID level is irrelevant. With a mirror you are still going to have available space to create another logical drive.


----------



## Jessiedog (Nov 3, 2013)

I understand what you mean. I think the end result would be 2 x 500gb partitions. 
I need the 2nd partition to be around 650gb, the first to be around 350gb. A 500gb 2nd partition will cause space issues in the near future.

Currently, the partition sizes are 165/335. (or there about) There is about 100gb of data on the 1tb raid that should be on the 2nd partition but wont currently fit. 1st and 2nd partition are currently running 90% capacity.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The end result would be 2 x 500GB partitions after you create the second logical drive, but then you can resize it to 350 and 650 like you want.


----------



## Jessiedog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is that right??
I'll give it a go and report back.
might be a week or so.


----------

